
White House Asked Google and Facebook to Change Their Algorithms to Fight ISIS - jeo1234
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160225/23143333717/white-house-asked-google-facebook-to-change-their-algorithms-to-fight-isis-both-said-no.shtml
======
mtgx
Maybe they asked Amazon, too.

